# Fish Breeding



## kreystray_er (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, so I've got a JD, a GT, and an Albino Tiger Oscar. Issues I'm noticing is the pairing up of the JD and the GT. They're quite young yet; with the Jack only about 3 inches, and the Terror being about an inch and a half. But, nonetheless, there are some behaviors I'm wanting to question; with those two teaming up the way that they have (with the jack constantly following and 'protecting' the terror). They seem to be protecting something, although there are no eggs yet, or any signs of breeding/mating. The tank is 90 gallons, so room at this point should not be a problem- the fish get along great, barely any charging or confrontation of any type. But at times the jack will push back on the oscar to get him away from 'something'. we've checked for eggs and have been watching for any signs of spawning, so here we are...asking for some advice on why these two fish have become almost inseparable and very protective of one another.

uhm...i dont really know how to upload a pic...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

no worries on the picture

first of all, sorry its been this long with no reply. but im here to help

the GT is probably too young to activly breed yet. jacks and GTs are closely related species. they have many of the same behaviors and personalities. its not unusual for different "like" species to pair together. and of course breeding is more then possible. but you also have a semi-aggressive cichlid tank, all be it a large enough one. what they are most likely doing is mutually getting along. will this develop into later breeding? perhaps. i doubt they have bred. but be warned that a GT/jack breeding will absolutely dominate even a large tank.

my advice is to let them be. so long as the oscar isnt getting injured or overly stressed there should be no harm done. cichlids are rough and tumble fish. its a natural behavior to see some pair up and others fight. just be absolutely aware as they grow in size of changes.


----------

